
Show HN: Count.io – A simple counting and A/B testing API - dustyreagan
https://count.io
======
dustyreagan
The catalyst for this project is my frustration with popular tracking and A/B
testing products being overly cumbersome. I'm not sure how many developers
share my frustration, but my hope is there is a market for a simple RESTful
counting and AB testing API.

I created a similar MVP about 4 years ago and dropped the project in favor of
another. Since that time I've decided to take another stab at it, this time
focusing more on how the API can be used for marketing research.

~~~
zackify
Don’t mean to be rude, but couldn’t you make an endpoint that increments a
count in your own database with minutes of work and do this all yourself? What
more does this offer.

Edit: guess the charts and other little tools can make it useful

~~~
dustyreagan
I'd hoped to make something for the "lazy developer." I use the service for
counts that don't fit in to any of my apps models, because it's easy to create
new counts (just change the URL), and because it exposes the count via GET and
JSON I can easily implement the count into my dashboard. Mostly I use it for
A/B Testing, aka counting impressions and conversions.

I'd also hoped to add additional value with charts, built in A/B Bayesian
calculator, and webhooks/callbacks when a count reaches a certain value (yet
to be implemented).

But I see your point, and I certainly worry about the market size here.

